# dentists that you would advice



## nidelva (Nov 12, 2012)

Hello everybody,
I have just become a member of this forum because my husband and I plan in the future to move from our beautiful but dark and cold Norway to Spain. 
My question at the moment is if anybody can advice a good English speaking dentist in Alicante or Malaga area as I have to remake several crones. 
We have direct flights to both cities, and therefore it is my choice to come there to solve my teeth problem. 
Thank you in advance,
Nidelva.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

I can highly recommend these guys in Nerja (Malaga region)

Team Clínica Dental Innovadent - Dental surgery, Nerja

They speak German English & Spanish and are truly excellent (I am a nervous patient but they have been brilliant and they really take their time)


----------



## morlandg (Jun 8, 2008)

Can you give me an idea of the prices they charge? For example a simple filling or cleaning and polishing?


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Not off the top of my head - they will reply if you email them. They are a private dentist but I had over 2hrs of work done on my first visit (so nervous!) where they did 2 fillings, several x-rays, used a video camera, cleaned and polished and it was around €200 approx


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

I am the worlds biggest Jelly Baby when it comes to dentists. I have however found a gem of a dentist in Alhaurin el Grande, 30 mins drive from Malaga city. Her name is Kerstin Brorson, she is Swedish. She shares a practice with her husband over the Sol Bank in Alhaurin town centre. She does Mons, Weds& Fridays and her husband does Tuesdays and Thursdays. She is soooo gentle and very competent. I can't remember all her charges but it's something like 30 or 40 € for a filling depending on size She will do two for the price of one if they are close together and quite small. I had a difficult front crown and that was 400€ and I think it is 40€ for an inspection and plan. Her website is: CLINICA EUROPA DENTAL

Recommended without hesitation


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

If I was you, I would not go to Vitaldent, we went there last week, for a cleaning, and we left with a quote for almost 8,000 euros. They said we both needed a treatment for periodontic and I needed ortodoncy (braces). We went to other 2 dentists, and they couldn´t believe it when we showed them the quotes from Vitaldent. 

Now I go to the dentist in my village, a very nice and friendly man with a small practice, I only needed two fillings, at 40 quid each and a cleaning at 20 quid. Vitaldent didn´t even see my 2 cavities, I guess they were too small and not pricey, so they didn´t bother to tell me I had two cavities.

I would go to a small clinic, the big clinics with lots of branches all over Spain just want to make money. Stick to small ones!


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

Alfaz del Pi, in the Alicante region is a large Norwegian ex-pat area. Some years ago I went to an English dentist there who was very good. I had a crown fitted for about 200 euros, but it was an insurance job. As Norwegian yourself you could get a recommendation from the ex-pats who are living there.

I have a dentist in the Murcia region who is excellent. She is Spanish but speaks very good English. Their charges are very reasonable. The first check up and x-ray is usually free. Fillings are from 20 euros, depending on the size. I don´t know what they charge for crowns, but I don´t think it would be extortionate.


----------



## nidelva (Nov 12, 2012)

Many thanks to everybody for your prompt replies and information. Hope this information will be useful to someone else too.
By the way, Jaws101, may be you can get the name of your recommended dentist in Altaz del Pi?
I could have try to find Norwegians in Alicante in order to identify those who were lucky to meet a qualified dentist on my arrival. But it will take time, and at the moment I cannot plan to spend too long time in Spain. 
Best regards.


----------



## Jumar (Mar 14, 2012)

The dentist I went to was Dr. Christopher Jones, Clinica Dental Alfaz del Pi. Tel. 96 588 90 32.

BUT I must remind you that it was some years ago when I had the treatment, I don´t know if he is still there. Give them a call if you are interested.


----------



## nidelva (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you, Jaws101!
It is kind of you to send the information regarding your dentist. I shall have now time to plan my visit (supposedly in January). 
best wishes.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

nidelva said:


> Hello everybody,
> I have just become a member of this forum because my husband and I plan in the future to move from our beautiful but dark and cold Norway to Spain.
> My question at the moment is if anybody can advice a good English speaking dentist in Alicante or Malaga area as I have to remake several crones.
> We have direct flights to both cities, and therefore it is my choice to come there to solve my teeth problem.
> ...



Just to let you know it's A GOOD DENTAL TECHNICIAN you will be needing... As a 'retired' Dental Tech ... _(We're the ones that actually *'MAKE'* the crowns)_ 
I can tell you right now, most patients wouldn't know a 'good dentist' from a bad one... Most peoples opinion would be if he had a snazzy looking office which instilled a certain level of calm, a nice receptionist and gave a pain free injection they would think he was God's gift to dentistry .. Absolutely no so!! 

I have seen some of the worst impressions come out of the 'nicest looking' offices and the best work out of the ones with no frills and gimmicks!!

As it's *THE DENTAL TECHNICIAN* that will actually be making the crowns phone the local labs and ask who their dentist is..... They get to see the impressions and know if they crowns have been prepped (cut down correctly) and are accurate. I made my choice based on the work I was seeing in my lab!

You have no idea the number of people who think that a Dental Technologist is the chair side assistant .. I'd be very rich if given a $1 for every time a member of the public points to his / her 'crowns' and say's I have a great Dentist he made these...

No my dear I point out, your Dentist hacked away and made nice little pegs of your teeth...You can than the Dental Ceramist for your nice smile!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

any good dentist in marbella ?


----------



## matty76 (Nov 23, 2012)

Looking for an English speaking dentist in BCN..

Can anyone help?


----------

